# New Thermostat won't heat?



## CaseyWhitcher (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey all, so I replaced my previous therm with a new RTH2300/RTH221 series

I connected it in the summer and all works well, now that it's cold the heat won't come on? Any ideas?

I believe I have a heat pump. 


Here is the setup I have now, the black wire is the only one unconnected, I have a jumper going from R to RC


----------

